# NEW Animal Crossing 3ds Trailer & Images links:



## ACCLOVERM13 (Sep 13, 2011)

http://nintendo3dsblog.com/new-scree...more-611544811

*NEW TRAILER AND IMAGES OF ANIMAL CROSSING 3DS, game is going to be released in 2012, already confirmed. 
*info was released on 13th September in the Japan Nintendo 3ds conference.*


----------



## ACCLOVERM13 (Sep 13, 2011)

http://nintendo3dsblog.com/new-screenshots-and-trailer-for-animal-crossing#more-611544811


----------



## MasterC (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome,So now there are wells,swimming in multiplayer,and Nook....with a yellow jacket.......


----------



## SodaDog (Sep 13, 2011)

You can modify furniture?! Great! now to change my cream sofa into green sofa!  

Btw, the dog's name has been revealed. Her name is Hishyo in romaji.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 13, 2011)

Edited the first post with the video :3

This game is looking to be more than just a remake..


----------



## Yokie (Sep 13, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Edited the first post with the video :3
> 
> This game is looking to be more than just a remake..



Thank goodness for that.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 13, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Thank goodness for that.


I just hope that they base it from mostly the Nintendo Gamecube version as the DS and Wii version still haven't lived up to what the older Animal Crossing players have experienced...


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Sep 13, 2011)

I heard somewhere that in the new trailer, when the girl character places a cabana couch with the heart design on the pillows in her room, it's an insinuation that players can now customize their own furniture.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 13, 2011)

This will a game I will never get if the Animal Tracks feature is in it and from that trailer, I am presuming that it IS in the game... *facepalm*


----------



## .IE. (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh...oh my gosh!!

So cool! I'm just hoping fishing will still remain...it's more than likely, though, right? There's a river at 1:15, and a rod at 1:16. OH MY GOSH, SO EXCITED!!

*Ever-faithful AC fan for almost 5 years now. :3*


----------



## KlopiTackle (Sep 13, 2011)

Is there something in the sea...?


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 13, 2011)

It looks sexxy! 
Cant wait, def getting a 3ds!!!!!
especially the water dripping off the flowers, makes the annoying task more fun!


----------



## .IE. (Sep 13, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> It looks sexxy!
> Cant wait, def getting a 3ds!!!!!
> especially the water dripping off the flowers, makes the annoying task more fun!



Also makes it easier to see if you're actually watering them.


----------



## SodaDog (Sep 13, 2011)

Did you notice the harvest furniture?

Franklin is coming back!!!


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2011)

To be honest, I bet I will be looked down for this, But it doesn't look like anything special and I can see myself getting bored of it within like a day.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 13, 2011)

There is also water wells  and clocks around town.
I'm loving the customization in this game!


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 13, 2011)

It looks like you can swim somewhere over the sea...


----------



## ThatACfan (Sep 13, 2011)

AWESOME


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 13, 2011)

Excited. They're definitely expanding the gameplay from we've seen. The scenery is beautiful too.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow thanks for posting this  It looks like you can sit on tree stumps ^^

Anyway, I do think this is going to be a great game. The only problem I have is the music. Its cute and nice but I think I will tire of it. I hope that the game offers hourly music changes like in previous games.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 13, 2011)

Josh said:


> To be honest, I bet I will be looked down for this, But it doesn't look like anything special and I can see myself getting bored of it within like a day.



Eh, I agree. It has a fancy new design and a few new features but besides that it's still the same game I've played 3 times already.


----------



## Envy (Sep 13, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Eh, I agree. It has a fancy new design and a few new features but besides that it's still the same game I've played 3 times already.



Because we were totally the mayor in all of the past three games.

I honestly don't know what people even expect from an Animal Crossing sequel anymore. It's like they'd have to make it into a completely different series for people to acknowledge that it is any different, and that is ridiculous.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 13, 2011)

I liked the music I heard from the trailer, sounds like Epic Yarn really. That said, it'll be far more relaxing that usual. Hopefully that one plays at night or something. The trailer was cool too, but I didn't really see anything that new other than stumps have a use.


----------



## ThatACfan (Sep 13, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> This will a game I will never get if the Animal Tracks feature is in it and from that trailer, I am presuming that it IS in the game... *facepalm*


 
It might just be the title screen for it. but who knows lol I honestly dont care.


----------



## Nicole (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish they could confirm the animal tracks thing :/ I'll get the game either way.


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Edited the first post with the video :3
> 
> This game is looking to be more than just a remake..



IDGAF

SO MY THREAD ISN'T GOOD ENOUGH!!!??


----------



## Mr.Nook (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome, for Christmas I'll buy the new Nintendo and the new animal crossing.


----------



## MasterC (Sep 14, 2011)

I could swear that I saw a sideways waterfall for a split second when the girl was watering flowers.


----------



## bl00bl3 (Sep 14, 2011)

I did see that, but I reckon that actually because of the new 360 turning degree (in houses, you see) I reckon they might have brought it outside, so you can have houses on different angles, facing sideways and things like that. If that was the case, the waterfall would be facing down, but your house sideways.. or something like that


----------



## bl00bl3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Also, guys, the furniture customisation is RIDICULOUSLY OBVIOUS! I mean come on.. am I the only one who noticed that actually, the two sofas, the one she was sitting on then the one she placed are the same sofa with different cushions?! Perhaps you can colour just the cushions and maybe make your own duvets or something, I don't know, but customisation is clear here. Ok :3


----------



## Josh (Sep 14, 2011)

Envy said:


> Because we were totally the mayor in all of the past three games.
> 
> I honestly don't know what people even expect from an Animal Crossing sequel anymore. It's like they'd have to make it into a completely different series for people to acknowledge that it is any different, and that is ridiculous.


They just add small features in each game, Last time there was the city, Which wasn't really great. This time there you can swim and become mayor etc, Well it doesn't make the game fun "swimming". After you have finished all of the new features, You'll go online then you will be thinking, "Whats next?". Yeah true that they can't really do anything to make everyone happy but they can't just make it the same game. Just my opinion but you've got to see what I mean.


----------



## Envy (Sep 14, 2011)

Josh said:


> They just add small features in each game, Last time there was the city, Which wasn't really great. This time there you can swim and become mayor etc, Well it doesn't make the game fun "swimming". After you have finished all of the new features, You'll go online then you will be thinking, "Whats next?". Yeah true that they can't really do anything to make everyone happy but they can't just make it the same game. Just my opinion but you've got to see what I mean.



I don't see your point... This time.

I'm not going to argue that City Folk made any major positive changes, because it most certainly didn't.

However, I don't know how you can look at _this_ game and say that it's the same thing. Being the mayor is something completely new, and I don't know why in the world people are already writing it off as the same game when we have something like that confirmed to us. At least wait until we find out what being a mayor changes before we come to such drastic conclusions.

All games get boring after a while. Every single one of them. Don't get mad at this series and write it off as the same thing just because it gets boring after a while. This game looks like it will be very different from anything the series has ever been. It clearly has the highest potential of giving us the most replay value since the very first AC.


----------



## .IE. (Sep 14, 2011)

Envy said:


> I don't see your point... This time.
> 
> I'm not going to argue that City Folk made any major positive changes, because it most certainly didn't.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with this. I've played games before and have gotten bored from them. 
Just because it's in the same game series dosen't necessarily mean it's all repetitive.


----------



## Corey O. (Sep 14, 2011)

Town map from 3DS buzz.com
Train is back, and so is Animal Island. And a "City-like" part of town.


----------



## .IE. (Sep 14, 2011)

Corey O. said:


> Town map from 3DS buzz.com
> Train is back, and so is Animal Island. And a "City-like" part of town.



This picture is so interesting. Especially since I haven't played GC yet, this'll be a great time to see somewhat of what it is like.


----------



## Mr.Nook (Sep 14, 2011)

I love this new version, omg! I want more trailers!!


----------



## Yokie (Sep 15, 2011)

Corey O. said:


> Town map from 3DS buzz.com
> Train is back, and so is Animal Island. And a "City-like" part of town.


Holy balls that looks epic.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 15, 2011)

It looks awesome, yes...
But is it *ACGC awesome* as only time will be able to tell......


----------



## Nicole (Sep 15, 2011)

.IE. said:


> This picture is so interesting. Especially since I haven't played GC yet, this'll be a great time to see somewhat of what it is like.



I never played the GC verison either. What is Animal Island about?


----------



## Mr.Nook (Sep 15, 2011)

I think that GC Island is bigger than Nds and Wii versions but now, that island(3DS)has been "remaked", maybe is bigger than GC version.


----------



## Envy (Sep 15, 2011)

Mr.Nook said:


> I think that GC Island is bigger than Nds and Wii versions but now, that island(3DS)has been "remaked", maybe is bigger than GC version.



There was never an island in WW or CF.

Anyway, I can't claim to know what purpose this island will have either. The island in the GCN version wasn't much of anything special. It had one villager (which I don't even remember what he/she could even do), their house, a house with four Hawaiian style shirts, and palm trees. It was also eternally summer, which sounds nice, but when you think about it probably isn't that good of a thing. Waiting for summer to get all of those bugs and stuff is better.

I have no idea what they'd do with it here.


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the island in the GC was used mainly to acquire special furniture (or atleast it was by me anyway) 

There was practically almost a 'mini game' you'd play as your island character within it on your GBA screen to dig up special furniture that wasn't available elsewhere in the game


----------



## NeonAndross (Sep 15, 2011)

Just so you cool cats know. When Tom Nook is talking to the girl, he's asking her if this is where she wants to build her house. Pretty rad huh?


----------



## Mr.Nook (Sep 15, 2011)

Envy said:


> There was never an island in WW or CF.



You're right, I was wrong, honestly I like this map much more than villages from previous versions, I think it will improve the gameplay, which is still doubt whether the island will have the same structure for all.


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 15, 2011)

God I CAN'T WAIT for this game. <3
The only reason I bought my 3DS. I can already tell it was worth it


----------



## summersky (Sep 17, 2011)

If the 3DS does have an island I hope it has more of a purpose this time round..


----------



## D1llon (Sep 18, 2011)

Corey O. said:


>



Oh my gosh, see the tiny little islands and boats, escpially in the lower left corner and upper right corner? We might be able to swim to those . 

And can someone clarify the other island in the GC version of AC. I know it had random villagers who roamed it but would you take a boat there? I see tiny boats on this map and one seems to be heading toward the island.


----------



## summersky (Sep 18, 2011)

I haven't noticed any of the little sign boards where villagers put there homes,maybe you can decide to put them anywhere..just a thought


----------



## .IE. (Sep 18, 2011)

D1llon said:


> Oh my gosh, see the tiny little islands and boats, escpially in the lower left corner and upper right corner? We might be able to swim to those .
> 
> And can someone clarify the other island in the GC version of AC. I know it had random villagers who roamed it but would you take a boat there? I see tiny boats on this map and one seems to be heading toward the island.



At the near top right corner...see that little hole? Not by the train tracks, the water.

That could be something like in the Animal Crossing Movie, where you take a boat into a cave with water. Just a guess, though.


----------



## Mr.Nook (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe it rushed to say but, in the house that floats in water could live Pascal, the beaver.


----------



## .IE. (Sep 18, 2011)

Mr.Nook said:


> Maybe it rushed to say but, in the house that floats in water could live Pascal, the beaver.
> 
> 
> View attachment 518



Pascal is an otter. >_>;;
Beavers have buck teeth.


----------



## Mr.Nook (Sep 18, 2011)

.IE. said:


> Pascal is an otter. >_>;;
> Beavers have buck teeth.



Yeah ._. , another fail.


----------



## binkat (Sep 23, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Awesome,So now there are wells,swimming in multiplayer,and Nook....with a yellow jacket.......



Wait-hang on... where are the wells????!!!!!!


----------



## MasterC (Sep 23, 2011)

binkat said:


> Wait-hang on... where are the wells????!!!!!!


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?58884-Official-AC-3DS-information-thread.&p=1214514&viewfull=1#post1214514


Now how do I delete that thumbnail?
|
                     v​


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 23, 2011)

MasterC said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?58884-Official-AC-3DS-information-thread.&p=1214514&viewfull=1#post1214514
> 
> 
> Now how do I delete that thumbnail?
> ...



You have to go to _edit_ then _advanced_ then _ attachments_ (you will see every single attachment you made throughout the years you have been on TBT) then finally find the picture And remove/uncheck it. hope this helps


----------



## binkat (Sep 23, 2011)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow! I cannot believe I missed out on ALL those new screenshots! Im so dumb *facepalm*


----------

